# control de iluminacion controlado por sensores de movimiento



## Enrique G (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola. 

Este es mi primer mensaje en este foro, que por cierto, es muy interesante (el foro, me refiero). 
Bueno, me explico. Soy estudiante de Ingenieria de Telecomunicaciones, y solo me queda una asignatura y el proyecto. Esa asignatura es "Proyectos", y en ella tengo que diseñar un sistema de iluminación controlado por sensores de movimiento para pasillos, zaguanes, sitios por donde pase gente pero no se quede. O más que diseñar, la idea es que coja algo que ya esté construido y optimizarlo de manera que consiga proveedores para los componentes y tal. 
Vamos, como si uno lo hiciese para una empresa propia, y buscase el articulo más barato para comprar a gran escala.

Es un poco labor de distribución, más que de diseño, aunque, obviamente tengo que estudiar las opciones posibles. Esto es, tipo de sensor en que se basa, basicamente.

Se trata de encontrar cosas baratas, ver como funcionan, sacar el diseño, etc, y voy un poco perdido, aunque tengo que ir a hablar con el profesor, pero vaya, si alguien me puede dar algunas directrices, le estaría muy agradecido, o donde buscar.

He mirado en tiendas online chinas, pero no acabo de encontrar lo que busco.
A ver si alguien puede ayudarme, aunque soy consciente de que lo que hay que hacer es buscarse bien la vida.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2009)

Busca información sobre sensores *PIR*


----------



## Enrique G (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok, gracias, tiraré por ahi, a ver que encuentro.

Saludos. Gracias


----------

